

Dead bodies abound on Mount Everest - tjaerv
http://imgur.com/a/rkRAk

======
downer99
At least we can rest assured that, in the event of some horrible cataclysm,
there will always be plenty of human fossils hanging around somewhere, to
preserve humanity's legacy.

------
cup
The entire world is a cemetery. Only when the ice cryopreserves our remains do
we remember that.

